# Monark Silver King Year?



## hzqw2l (Aug 8, 2009)

Picked up this bike this morning at a Garage sale.  Rims are rusted and crank is bent.
Nice aluminum frame, fork, bars and truss rods.

Anyone know what year?

Is the fender light correct?

I doubt the chain guard, crank, and chain wheel are correct.

Got it for less than $75 so I figured it was worth at least that in parts.

Is it worth doing a restoration?


----------



## sensor (Aug 8, 2009)

sorry i dont know too much about these but its around the mid 30's and for less than 75 you got a great deal(now polish that frame up!)


----------



## Mybluevw (Aug 8, 2009)

hzqw2l said:


> Got it for less than $75 so I figured it was worth at least that in parts.
> 
> Is it worth doing a restoration?




The fender light looks a Delta silver ray and is easily worth the $75

As far as the bike being worth restoring, it looks pretty complete and wouldn't take much to make a nice rider.


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks like a first year, 1935 to me due to the small openings in the frame (only used 1 year). Almost complete, missing the battery tube. Chainguard is correct and could also have had holes in it. The bike is a great candidate for restoration although resale value will probably determine what you do. The girls version is not in high demand although you might get lucky and find someone willing to spend what it is worth needing a match to a boys. It would cost more to do a proper restoration (especially rechrome) than the bike is ultimately worth. It has a few parts that are in demand for use on boys bikes like the front light, rear reflector, drop stand and clip, chainguard, wheels and tires and other small parts...If you want to have the coolest bike on the block, carefully clean it up and ride it. Otherwise, you have a great find and probably could make a few bucks on it.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Aug 8, 2009)

i was going to say 35 too - due to the "windows" in the connections. you dont chrome these bikes, simply polish the hell out of them. the fenders look to be correct. you have a pretty valuable bike there.


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 8, 2009)

lobsterboyx said:


> i was going to say 35 too - due to the "windows" in the connections. you dont chrome these bikes, simply polish the hell out of them. the fenders look to be correct. you have a pretty valuable bike there.




So headlight, crank, sprocket, stem, rims and seatpost simply get polished? What I said was the chroming would cost more than the bikes actual resale value. Please read the whole post again. Polishing the aluminum without rechroming would not do justice to the bike or the effort. Plus the bike wasn't polished to begin with and probably has deep scratches from manufacturing. The bikes look very cool fully polished but it really is not an appropriate form of "restoration." Maybe call em refurbs...


----------



## AntonyR (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll give you $150 as is. You'll double your money. Let me know.


----------



## hzqw2l (Aug 10, 2009)

*Thanks*



AntonyR said:


> I'll give you $150 as is. You'll double your money. Let me know.




Thanks but I think I'll keep this one for a while.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Aug 11, 2009)

old hotrod said:


> So headlight, crank, sprocket, stem, rims and seatpost simply get polished? What I said was the chroming would cost more than the bikes actual resale value. Please read the whole post again. Polishing the aluminum without rechroming would not do justice to the bike or the effort. Plus the bike wasn't polished to begin with and probably has deep scratches from manufacturing. The bikes look very cool fully polished but it really is not an appropriate form of "restoration." Maybe call em refurbs...





no need to get snippy. i simply didnt understand your post. sorry about that. 

i started to polish mine and im pretty happy with the results.


----------

